# 4400 starting problem



## Morgan7028 (May 30, 2015)

I have a John Deere 4400 that has off and on fuel problems for a long time. Now it will not start except sometimes when I manually pump the fuel pump it will start and run about 5-10 seconds and then die from what appears to be lack of fuel. I have replaced all of the fuel lines checked the fuel pump checked the solenoid all test ok. After I replaced the fuel lines it started right up and ran for about two weeks and now is back to not starting. Has new fuel filter fresh fuel new air cleaner just changed the oil and filter. Any ideas?


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

just a guess, the fuel pump is failed, or losing its prime.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Morgan7028,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your diesel may have some air in the fuel system. Your JD 4400 has a Yanmar engine. Yanmar engines usually have an electric fuel/lift pump. Turn on the lift pump and the bleed the fuel filter. Then bleed the line to the injection pump at the bleed screw on the side of the pump. Then loosen the lines at the injectors and crank the engine to bleed the injector lines. 

The injector lines will not bleed unless the throttle is advanced. If you do not open the throttle, no fuel will be delivered to the injectors and the lines cannot be bled.


----------

